# Where can I find the ECB rate (used in mortgages) and the historic rates back to 2005?



## Bizzy (25 Nov 2017)

Hi All,
What is the name of the ECB rate table used in mortgage tracker rates?  I know the current rate is 0%.  I want to check historic rates and movements back to 2005.
Many Thanks
Bizzy


----------



## RedOnion (25 Nov 2017)

Here you go. All the way back to 99.
http://www.ecb.europa.eu/stats/policy_and_exchange_rates/key_ecb_interest_rates/html/index.en.html

Edit: this key post includes an explanation
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/ecb-rate-history.170973/


----------



## Bizzy (27 Nov 2017)

Thank you RedOnion. and thank you for link to Key Post. I saw ECB table before but did not know which column to use. I am clear now. Bizzy


----------



## BobbyD (2 Dec 2017)

I have a BoI mortgage from 2007 that says the rate is no more than 1.20% above the ECB main refinancing operations minimum bid rate ("Repo Rate"). On the link above it looks like that rate was discontinued in 2008 and replaced with a fixed rate. 

Does anyone know what happened to trackers that were on the minimum bid rate when that rate was discontinued?


----------

